# Bessacarr E560 Towbar weight



## Topefisher

Can anybody please advise the weight of the genuine 'type approved' towbars that Bessacarr supply for this model.

This particular model has now moved high up on our prospective new purchase list, and currently trying to see just how much things will eat into the relatively low 350kg payload.


----------



## Rosbotham

Can't answer your question, but what are you intending to tow with it / use the towbar for? You also need to allow for the downforce of whatever's going on the towball. An a-framed car is only a few kg extra, but be aware that if you're intending to pull a car on a trailer, this could exert best part of 100kg downforce on the towball...I'm assuming this must eat into the payload.


----------



## Topefisher

Rosbotham said:


> Can't answer your question, but what are you intending to tow with it / use the towbar for? You also need to allow for the downforce of whatever's going on the towball. An a-framed car is only a few kg extra, but be aware that if you're intending to pull a car on a trailer, this could exert best part of 100kg downforce on the towball...I'm assuming this must eat into the payload.


The intention is to tow a motorcycle on a trailer + ancillary bike items.
GW of the loaded trailer set would be around 500-550kg mark.

The towing of a light car is being considered but this would be on a trailer as well if done so, again with noseweight involvement.

It is only my opinion but I think 'A' Frame towing is now on borrowed time anyway.

Most vehicle manufacturers like to limit their noseweight recommendations to around 75kg and this tends to lifted mainly but not always on 4x4's.

Thats actually a very good question you raise about about noseweight affecting payload.

I have a long experience in towing caravans, trailers and boats but I have no knowledge in doing it in a motorhome, especially with respect to their marginal payloads.

I do not know if legally the noseweight does in fact have to be deducted from the towing vehicles payload and perhaps someone with the knowhow can advise this.


----------



## GerryD

According to the Swift price list, the detachable towbar weighs 40kg.
Gerry


----------



## Topefisher

GerryD said:


> According to the Swift price list, the detachable towbar weighs 40kg.
> Gerry


Thanks for that Jerry.


----------



## Rosbotham

Topefisher said:


> Most vehicle manufacturers like to limit their noseweight recommendations to around 75kg and this tends to lifted mainly but not always on 4x4's.


I'm steering clear of the debates on longevity of a-frames, other than to say we'll agree to differ.

The recommended noseweight on a trailer is 7% of the loaded trailer weight. So e.g. if your motorbike+trailer was 500kg, that'd be 35kg, material in comparison to the 40kg for the towbar itself. When I had a trailer, with Fiat 500C on it, it came to 1350kg = recommended noseweight 95kg...in practical terms even with the car right at the back of the trailer, I could never get it below 100kg (diesel engine on car, forward of the trailer wheels, inevitable).

Interesting that you mention that 75kg on cars...was reading an article recently about how something needs to give (either re-engineering of the car, caravans getting lighter, or revisions to the guidance) because it means a typical Mondeo shouldn't be pulling a caravan of >1070kg...from what I can see the vast majority of caravans are above that _unladen_. Sorry, I digress but given you've got your answer, that's the typical MHF way :wink: .


----------



## tony645

Is that payload normal? 350kgs? 2x people = 150kgs, towbar=40kgs, scooter rack=30kgs, scooter 125cc=120kgs.
Ok maybe you could save by towing but you`ve still got the noseweight of the trailer, my bike is around 300kgs and on my trailer which is single axle seems quite heavy when I detach it, perhaps you would have less nose weight with a twin axle trailer.

Just a thought, when I added towbar, rack and scooter to mine I discarded the spare wheel and carrier off the mh and now carry tyre sealant kit. spare wheel Ducato 16" was 33kgs and the carrier was 6kgs


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

tony645:Just a thought, when I added towbar, rack and scooter to mine I discarded the spare wheel and carrier off the mh and now carry tyre sealant kit. spare wheel Ducato 16" was 33kgs and the carrier was 6kgs 




Discard spare wheel, a brave move indeed.


Dave p


----------



## Topefisher

Thanks for the input guys and yes the 'A' Frame debate needs avoiding.
We are looking at spending good time in Spain and reports are now that they are no longer acceptable to use so its a none starter for us anyway.

There are two noseweight figures to work with:

The trailers which you have outlined and also the towcars.

In the main a lot of towcars were set around the 75kg limit.
I once had a Honda Aerodeck which was only 50kg as were quite a few other cars as well. They never towed well.

You must to my knowledge work within the constraints of the lowest figure from towcar or trailer albeit the higher noseweights always give a more stable tow.

I have no Idea what the recommended max permissible noseweight on the E560 with its own towbar is, but I will try and find out.

If you exceed the manufacturers recommendations you are likely to leave yourself wide open when there is a hefty insurance claim. If your trailer cannot be balanced to get it within the towcars max limit then you may well have problems with this.

The 350kg Payload on the E560 is the Brochure MIRO figure which I think is one person up to 75kgs, which I then need to add my additional weight + the wifes. I am only a newbee to this so am still feeling my way and learning as much as I can from you all.

I have two bikes of which only one will ever be taken at a time. Heaviest is 350kgs and worth a lot of money and will be done so on a well balanced braked trailer even though it dosn't need to be ( single axle ).


----------



## tony645

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> tony645:Just a thought, when I added towbar, rack and scooter to mine I discarded the spare wheel and carrier off the mh and now carry tyre sealant kit. spare wheel Ducato 16" was 33kgs and the carrier was 6kgs
> 
> Discard spare wheel, a brave move indeed.
> 
> Dave p


Dont think its a problem, mines a tag axle, I can always borrow a wheel from the middle axle and strap up the sussies for a short journey, or get the breakdown people to earn their money 

ps. If it was me with your particular circumstances I`d be looking for something with better payload, just thinking of all the bits that we invariably add, solar, extra battery, tv`s, satelite, gennies etc.


----------

